# break off anabolics for 3 months how would you run your hgh



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

blast once a month

10iu a day

10iu eod

20iu eod

box on box off so week on week off

prob put some slin in there to keep size 4-6iu with 3-4 meals a day

would you bother with peptides or igf too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

4-6iu's split through the day (am/b4 bed) every day.....


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

generic this will be though not pharma grade

would you stick to the gh only or add anything else

thanks


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Prior to bed dosed at whatever you think is a smart dose done every day.

Slin 5iu upon waking up perhaps 5iu prior to training if you can handle that.

In 3 months you wont lose any thing that wont come back in in 1-2 weeks.

Don't stress out and make it an unhealthy period....its supposed to be a rest not a total assualt with peptides and such.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your question was about just running GH so my answer is for that question....to be honest if you add other drugs to the GH you will never know what it will bring to your physique....the mental side of coming off gear will sway what you do to be honest as you will lose size and strength and you will most likely increase the amount of GH to try and keep this at bay.....

my opinion is to use a lowish dose(for generic) of 4-6iu's a day and let your body rest....


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ok cheers guys

ill be starting mon

along with some cardio so looking to cut up abit too


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm running 10iu EOD before bed, I'm very pleased with the effects so far.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

glanzav said:


> ok cheers guys
> 
> ill be starting mon
> 
> along with some cardio so looking to cut up abit too


 Like Dutch i agree cardio is always very important but don't go OTT with cardio/restricted calories as you will end up losing more than is needed. That said i always eat less and focus on fitness when i come off and i never lose that much...


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

rich how long have you been doing this

is it just gh your running

what have u noticed

cheers dutch and con


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

glanzav said:


> rich how long have you been doing this
> 
> is it just gh your running
> 
> ...


Yes mate GH only.

Last jab of Sus was 7 weeks ago, I've not run any PCT whatsoever, just continued with the GH at the same dose, I will bridge with this dose right up to my next cycle in the new year.

I've lost very little size and strength (I'm dieting so size wasn't the main aim of the cycle anyway), and I feel great. Usually at this stage post cycle I'd be feeling depressed (Clomid), skinny, weak and generally drained, getting to the gym would be a real chore. I've felt great since the cycle ended, no post cycle blues at all, workouts are fine, pumps are excellent in the gym, only complaint is my libido still hasn't recovered yet but that's a small price to pay too avoid the other sides, it'll come back before long.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

why dont you run some privoron to help that mate


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> I'm running 10iu EOD before bed, I'm very pleased with the effects so far.


Do you sleep well like that,

Also do you guys think that 4uis AM or 8uis EOD would be better

or 4uis pre bed


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

glanzav said:


> why dont you run some privoron to help that mate


I had planned this but I just want to use this recovery period to gauge how long it takes naturally. It's not totally shot, just not at 100%.



danny187 said:


> Do you sleep well like that,
> 
> Also do you guys think that 4uis AM or 8uis EOD would be better
> 
> or 4uis pre bed


Yes, I sleep very well like that.

I've only ever used the full dose EOD pre bed, so can't really comment on the split dose method.


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I should try GH pre bed too...I feel to sleepy and weak after the injection in the morning...


----------

